# Shopping Spree



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 3, 2005)

If you could have your school or place of employment buy anything within the following price ranges, what would it be?

$0 - $99.99
$100 - $299.99
$300 - $499.99
$500 - $999.99
$1000 - $2999.99
$3000 - $4999.99
$5000 - $9999.99
$10,000+

My Answers are the following:

$0 - $99.99 - Rolls Audio Cable Tester 
$100 - $299.99 - Stage Pin GamChek
$300 - $499.99 - Audio Technica 3000 Series Wireless
$500 - $999.99 - A New Amp, Not Sure Which One
$1000 - $2999.99 - NEW TECH BOOTH
$3000 - $4999.99 - ETC Express 48/96
$5000 - $9999.99 - Eiki LC-X1100 Projector
$10,000+ - Midas Verona 56 Channel or Telex Wireless System


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 3, 2005)

$0 - $99.99 - more gaffer tape for us minions
$100 - $299.99 - more spare bulbs they are always an hard to find item
$300 - $499.99 - some more sure beta 58's
$500 - $999.99 - a second dimmer rack
$1000 - $2999.99 - a new clear com system
$3000 - $4999.99 - a new wireless clear com system
$5000 - $9999.99 - more lights cable and dimmers. 
$10,000+ - Grand Ma lighting console and some movers



JH


----------



## ship (Aug 6, 2005)

My answer... given on average $1K a day in lamps alone would be an investment of about $50K in an assistant.


----------

